

Google just blacklisted the whole .cz.cc TLD - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/06/google-blacklisted-all-the-cz-cc-domains.html

======
nbpoole
[http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/netwerk/dns/ef...](http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/netwerk/dns/effective_tld_names.dat?raw=1)

.cz.cc is not on that list, nor should it be. This is a free "domain"
generator using subdomains of cz.cc. Hence, all of the subdomains are grouped
together. I don't see anything wrong here.

------
briankim
The seller also put it on sale about a week ago.

[https://flippa.com/143250-15000-month-revenue-alexa-
top500-2...](https://flippa.com/143250-15000-month-revenue-alexa-
top500-21m-visitors-month-24m-indexed-pages-google)

Looks like it did not sell.

------
JCB_K
cz.cc is not a TLD, it's a SLD.

~~~
mooism2
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cc> \--- "Registration is made directly at
second-level."

So it's not an official SLD. More like uk.com than co.uk.

------
sucuri2
You can check any site by going to their safe browsing API page:

[http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnost...](http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://anysite.cz.cc/)

------
sucuri2
Including nic.cz.cc.

